# Atilla Balogh Odyssey



## FlatEric (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi. Joined up today, to see if you guys can help me. 

I am "From over the water" but have family in Vancouver, Kamloops and Calgary.
I was very happy when I discovered an Odyssey Bass for sale, a few years back, due
to my Canadian connections.
A really great instrument.

















I was even happier when I managed to find another one.:wave:










Details of them at work here. . .Flat Eric's Bass & Guitar Collection

I know of one other in the UK and another one that has been de-fretted and modified
but I have not manged to find another one.

So, the thinking is this - you guys are in Canada, there must be some over there. :rockon:

I'll sit back and wait for your torrent of replies.:food-smiley-004:

Cheers.


----------



## eyenail (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello from Nanoose Bay Vancouver Island Canada .....I ended up with the last of Attilla Balogh's company... bits and pieces. I bought a number of birds eye maple bodies, and a number of necks and etc. I was teaching woodwork in Nanaimo and I had a very good woodshop program going. Many of my students ended up with parts of Attila's guitars. I my self still have a long neck Base but with no parts. However I do have all the brass pickup guards etc. You might be interested that as the story goes...Attilla was a heavy drinker ....working late one night He collapsed on his large sander and caught himself only to pull it on top of him....He was literally sanded to death ......Gruesome ...but makes your beautiful guitars worth more.....I am in the process of redoing this long neck....At present i am trying to find a picture of the exact unit so I can duplicate the pickups etc.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

eyenail said:


> Hello from Nanoose Bay Vancouver Island Canada .....I ended up with the last of Attilla Balogh's company... bits and pieces. I bought a number of birds eye maple bodies, and a number of necks and etc. I was teaching woodwork in Nanaimo and I had a very good woodshop program going. Many of my students ended up with parts of Attila's guitars. I my self still have a long neck Base but with no parts. However I do have all the brass pickup guards etc. You might be interested that as the story goes...Attilla was a heavy drinker ....working late one night He collapsed on his large sander and caught himself only to pull it on top of him....He was literally sanded to death ......Gruesome ...but makes your beautiful guitars worth more.....I am in the process of redoing this long neck....At present i am trying to find a picture of the exact unit so I can duplicate the pickups etc.


I can't even imagine what that must of been like, gruesome to say the least.


----------



## FlatEric (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi. Still looking for Odyssey owners - hopefully, the same as my
bass, listed at the start of this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## bentfrog (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi. Have an Odyssey guitar. Have no idea what model it is, and know very little details.........bought it for $50 from a friend that I took guitar lessons with back in 1980. He bought a jcm 800 and a hamer guitar....and I got this!!
Serial number is 11973....anyone have any info????
Thanks

Doug


----------



## markcv (Dec 4, 2012)

For those interested in learning more and contributing please check out www.odysseyguitars.ca


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Whatever happened to their attempt at the world's largest electric guitar?


----------



## Tsamson (Apr 27, 2013)

That's actually jk. Lado your thinking of regarding the worlds largest guitar. It was an earth model but I can't find anything like info or pic of it. Wikipedia it. I'm trading (possibly) my 2011 Gibson lp studio for an Attila built v, from the early 80's built for a Vancouver musician at the time. 1 of 6 built. Ones in Toronto somewhere but the other 4 are Mia. I'll let you know how the deal goes. Should be here in 10 minutes.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tsamson said:


> That's actually jk. Lado your thinking of regarding the worlds largest guitar. It was an earth model but I can't find anything like info or pic of it. Wikipedia it. I'm trading (possibly) my 2011 Gibson lp studio for an Attila built v, from the early 80's built for a Vancouver musician at the time. 1 of 6 built. Ones in Toronto somewhere but the other 4 are Mia. I'll let you know how the deal goes. Should be here in 10 minutes.


I'm excited to see some pics. Should bring back some fond memories.


----------



## Nathan Brown (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,
I believe I have an Atilla Balogh Odyssey bass. It's fretless (either defretted or originally fretless). Here are some pic's and specs:

Fretless Ebass Investigation

I might be interested in selling! Message me if you are interested


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I remember playing Atilla's guitars when Mike McConville was dealing them in Brampton in the late 70s/early 80s. Really versatile instruments, and very well made.


----------



## Dcoll (Mar 10, 2017)

Going to put this one out there on this thread and pop up a new one as well. Hope it doesn't chap any bottoms. Just bought a beauty flying V Odyssey. Seller claimed it was about 35 years old which would put it about '82 ish. It is sold body and neck (lam) as can be seen. Immaculate other than a tiny playing rub on top body and a tiny circular dent not through finish. Tuners have been changed out but originals put in the replacement box. Plays very well. Neck is as straight as I've ever seen and harmonics are excellent. There is no serial number or anything on this guitar so...anyone have anything that can give me insight?

Guitar by dgcjordan


----------



## Dcoll (Mar 10, 2017)

Dcoll said:


> Going to put this one out there on this thread and pop up a new one as well. Hope it doesn't chap any bottoms. Just bought a beauty flying V Odyssey. Seller claimed it was about 35 years old which would put it about '82 ish. It is sold body and neck (lam) as can be seen. Immaculate other than a tiny playing rub on top body and a tiny circular dent not through finish. Tuners have been changed out but originals put in the replacement box. Plays very well. Neck is as straight as I've ever seen and harmonics are excellent. There is no serial number or anything on this guitar so...anyone have anything that can give me insight?
> 
> Guitar by dgcjordan


If you click the above link you'll see the pics...


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

very very nice stuff. But...its kind of sad that these guitars, Lado included, get no respect, value wise. I have had several Lado guitars and one Balogh bass. They are very unique and well made, but have very little value/re-sale.


----------



## Lee Clayton (Jun 21, 2017)

Looking to buy Odyssey Guitar please email me: [email protected]


----------



## hamer11 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello I have an Odyssey Flying V for sale. probably late 70s model if anyone is interested


----------



## bentfrog (Apr 14, 2011)

hamer11 said:


> Hello I have an Odyssey Flying V for sale. probably late 70s model if anyone is interested


Hi, Im also from calgary and interested in the flying v if still around. 
Thanks
Doug


----------

